# Smoked Chinook Salmon (Winter Black Mouth)



## h2so4ca (Nov 8, 2014)

Last week I was out fishing for Black mouth, Puget Sound resident Chinook salmon.

After a beautiful sunrise:  













IMG_2452.jpg



__ h2so4ca
__ Nov 8, 2014






I hooked into a nice 10 lb fish. Here it is ready to go into the brine.













FullSizeRender.jpg



__ h2so4ca
__ Nov 8, 2014






I use a dry brine of 4 to 1 Brown Sugar to Kosher Salt.

I normally allow the fish to cure for 12 to 24 hours. Depending on how

firm I want the end product.













IMG_0060.jpg



__ h2so4ca
__ Nov 8, 2014






Here it is coming out of the brine. And ready to rest for about 8 hours.

And here is the finished product.













IMG_0070.jpg



__ h2so4ca
__ Nov 8, 2014






I smoked this today at 140 deg over Alder wood smoke for a total of 6 1/2 hours.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2014)

Beautiful Color!!

What was the IT ??

Bear


----------



## h2so4ca (Nov 8, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Beautiful Color!!
> 
> What was the IT ??
> 
> Bear


Bear

I hit an IT of 145 to 150.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2014)

h2so4ca said:


> Bear
> 
> I hit an IT of 145 to 150.


Oh--OK----Had me worried when you said smoked it at 140*.

145* to 150* IT is Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






And like I said, I Love The Color!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## cmayna (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks fantastic.  Congrats!


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 14, 2014)

Very beautiful!
Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mbogo (Nov 14, 2014)

Looks perfect!!  Beautiful day to be on the water too.....    Love the flakiness of it, that is some seriously good eats there!


----------

